# Flex App Stuck on Old Inaccessible Delivery--Amazon NOT helping



## dhmrecov (Jun 27, 2016)

Some days when I arrive for pickup, my app will not scan any new packages. After I hit "start scanning" it refuses to scan any package except that of a customer that I could not reach in a flood almost a month ago. As a result, I have been sent away twice after "checking in." About a week ago I noticed that my itinerary list has this person's address on it. It remains on my list after all my packages have been delivered. At the end of several of my blocks this past week two addresses remained, the distribution center's followed by this customer's. It is obvious that the app is repeatedly attempting to get me to navigate to the distribution center to pick up the package and then to the address to deliver it. This returned package was either not closed out properly by Amazon workers or there is a flaw in the app. 

The worst part is that I have called support and dispatch and written several detailed emails but amazon support is not helping me in any way. 

Since Amazon is not apparently going to do anything to help me, I need someone to provide me with the link that will allow me to go to one of the online flex meetings where I can then get the other link that lets me re-install the app. 

I would be really grateful if someone would help me. This is the only job I've been able to find and I like it alot.

Thanks


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

go to app manager and clear out all your data.....unless its an issue on there end


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

dhmrecov said:


> Some days when I arrive for pickup, my app will not scan any new packages. After I hit "start scanning" it refuses to scan any package except that of a customer that I could not reach in a flood almost a month ago. As a result, I have been sent away twice after "checking in." About a week ago I noticed that my itinerary list has this person's address on it. It remains on my list after all my packages have been delivered. At the end of several of my blocks this past week two addresses remained, the distribution center's followed by this customer's. It is obvious that the app is repeatedly attempting to get me to navigate to the distribution center to pick up the package and then to the address to deliver it. This returned package was either not closed out properly by Amazon workers or there is a flaw in the app.
> 
> The worst part is that I have called support and dispatch and written several detailed emails but amazon support is not helping me in any way.
> 
> ...


More specifically, clear the cache and data for the Rabbitt.
Some of it resides on your SD card. Some of it is on the device.

.......> Settings
------>Application Manager
------->"Delivery" (the app)
-------> Clear Data

Log out, and log back in again.

Let us know if this works, or not.

Also, you can try throwing your phone at one of the delivery agents.
If you hit them hard enough, they might respond. Just kidding.

(they might kick your ass, too ...not kidding.)

Do you see the frustration that comes from this ?
They have people so balled up they're wanting to tear down the building.
Not the OP, of course but it's gotten kinda crazy. I should know......

Most of it requires minimal effort to resolve, yet where is the real support?
Answer is, it's not built in. Even if available, the assistance has to be sought.
It's not given away freely like a flyer passed out around the neighborhood.


----------



## J.F.R. (Jun 10, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> More specifically, clear the cache and data for the Rabbitt.
> Some of it resides on your SD card. Some of it is on the device.
> 
> .......> Settings
> ...


Love your Humor UTX1, thank you for finding a way to put a smile on someone........


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

J.F.R. said:


> Love your Humor UTX1, thank you for finding a way to put a smile on someone........


Anytime, JFR. 

Even with the stuff that drives us crazy around here, 
it sometimes cracks me up, even when it pisses me off too.

It's work, all in all. At the end of the day, I'm glad I got something done.


----------



## dhmrecov (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks guys,

Hitting "clear data" is definitely a good tool. For awhile I thought it was THE solution... but I just discovered that the address creeps onto my itinerary list when I've had to call support and they've had to manipulate something in my account on their end. I checked my list before calling them and there was no old address, and I checked after they manipulated something and the address appeared. Yesterday "clear data" worked, my block closed out at 4 hours. Today, "clear data" has had no effect. My block didn't close out at 4 hours, in fact both the address in question and all addresses I delivered today are still on my itinerary list almost 4 hours after they should be gone and my block should be closed out. I think it kept me from being able to get an afternoon block. I am getting open block notifications, but when I go to my home screen I am not being offered anything. I am also not getting anything at 10 pm. I picked up my last block for 10 am to 2 pm while lying in bed at 5:30 am. I haven't had the problem with scanning packages for several shifts now, and maybe I can get around it. I am going to try hitting "pickup" below "today's itinerary." 

The ultimate solution still seems to be on Amazon's end, they need to properly close it out...don't know if they can do it without a tracking number. The only other possibility seems to get a link to a session where I can get the app link and reinstall.

I've sent a fourth email to support updating them that the address can be cleared but reappears after I need support. I also hand wrote a letter to a distribution center supervisor and he said he would type it up or write a ticket on it. All I can do is try like hell not to call support. I am learnitodayng the app well enough to avoid mistakes I was making when I first started.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I have a copy of the app. I could probably put it up on google drive and see if you can download it. But, the fact is there are different versions it seems for different areas, so you would do so at your own peril. I'm a .com guy, not a prime now driver in Miami area.
I've had good experiences with support, well maybe not good but acceptable. So, not sure why they can't help with your issue?

I haven't offered to do that for anyone because I have no clue who is asking. From what I can tell you're sincere and in a spot so i'll help if I can.
Here's the version I have: RabbitAndroidApp-3.0.1914.0-NAProd-release-signed.apk
Downloaded on June 1st.
You want to give it a go let me know and i'll see if I can private you a link.

EDIT: Something to try and see if possible. You should have some sort of file manager on your phone. I have "My Files". If you do you have a download history that shows all apk files downloaded. Try to find the app there and see if you can reinstall.
If you can and are successful make sure to post and let us know. This will save some people some time and grief.


----------

